# Gluttony has ensnared me yet again, oh yes.



## Aurora (Apr 14, 2009)

It's been a while. It seems like each time I come back to the board and post something it starts with an "I miss this place." This is hopefully the beginning of my becoming active at Dims again.  *hugs for all*

Gluttony has always been my favorite sin. Self-indulgence. Pampering yourself. Gorging. Massaging. Over consumption. It ventures into the realm of sexuality easily. Those of you who know me know I've always had this passion, though you'll also know it has taken a back seat to other life's happenings the last year or so. 

That said, I'm on a new journey. After all I've endured the last couple of years, I've come full circle and found myself again. And you know what? I'm getting fatter, growing back into my clothes. They're not going to be loose for long. I'm loving it. Maybe I'll post something in the weight gain board in a while and detail a few things.

If you want to go on this journey with me, join me in my new livejournal. I'll be uploading a ton of 100% free content including videos, photos (comparison pics omg!), stories, fantasies, and posts full of fat-love. I've neglected this side of myself for far too long, and it's aching to burst out!

http://aurora_is_fat.livejournal.com

And I mean come on, I'll be completely honest. I've missed the affection and attention. I love my fat body, but I love it so much more knowing that there's other folks out there who enjoy it just as much. I feel so lucky being involved in such an awesome community.

Though, back to the subject of gluttony. I pose a few questions - what does this word bring to mind for you? How many of you frequently indulge in gluttonous behaviors? How does it make you feel? Are you openly gluttonous in public, or does it embarrass you enough to keep it private? 

I know I'm not the only person attached to the word.  Please share.

~Aurora


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2009)

Gluttony is the best of the seven sins.

Well, that and lust.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome back, ol' buddy


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2009)

This definition of gluttony is very severe. "A glutton is one who eats
so much that he must lie down and sleep it off, like a drunk. A glutton
eats meat voraciously." I thought it was biblical, but I couldn't find it
in there. Maybe I made it up 'cause I can live with it, but I really
thought I read it somewhere.:bow:

Yep, I'm at 446, still gaining, even this soon after
being released from the hospital, and excited 
about how I'll look at 500.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 14, 2009)

For me, gluttony is _synonomous_ with lust. They aren't much different in that they both lead to the same place, _sins of the flesh_. Gluttony just makes lust _so_ much more rewarding, IMHO. :eat2: 

I hope I'm not the only one who enjoys the anticipation of giving in to a sinfully delicious temptation and the euphoria and excitement of the experience.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> For me, gluttony is _synonomous_ with lust. They aren't much different in that they both lead to the same place, _sins of the flesh_. Gluttony just makes lust _so_ much more rewarding, IMHO. :eat2:
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one who enjoys the anticipation of giving in to a sinfully delicious temptation and the euphoria and excitement of the experience.



Goldarnit Cap'n Save, you use your tongue purdier'n a twenty dollar whore.

(Reference for the comically deprived)


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 14, 2009)

fair enough, but can we just agree that sloth is the cutest sin????


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 14, 2009)

Suddenly, out of nowhere comes the unrelenting desire for another helping of schnitzengruben, even though two helpings is my limit! :bow:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been down that path several times and going back down it again and love it.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

shellbelle said:


> fair enough, but can we just agree that sloth is the cutest sin????



NICE! :happy:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 15, 2009)

welcome back, Aurora! like you, i also hope you will be active at Dims again 
i think that gluttony is a very alluring sin, yes. but i have a question. does gluttony have to be limited to intake of food, or can it also apply to one who loves to consume in the sense of shopping and buying? or would that just be greed?


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 15, 2009)

I would imagine that to be a decision everyone has to make for themselves. I did take the time to look it up on Wikipedia, and even though gluttony, lust and greed are all very closely related it seems to suggest that greed is what drives shopping and buying. That is, unless you are buying people for cannibalistic purposes...


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome back Aurora!
I must say your looking amazing in the vid you posted on your journal, top notch!:wubu:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 16, 2009)

I do think greed, lust, and gluttony tend to go together, at least for me. I can be greedy when it comes to food, though usually I'm happy to share. Eating a lot and getting turned on by it is almost inevitable though, hehe!



JoeFA said:


> Welcome back Aurora!
> I must say your looking amazing in the vid you posted on your journal, top notch!:wubu:



Aww, thank you!


----------



## rachael (Apr 16, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> welcome back, Aurora! like you, i also hope you will be active at Dims again
> i think that gluttony is a very alluring sin, yes. but i have a question. does gluttony have to be limited to intake of food, or can it also apply to one who loves to consume in the sense of shopping and buying? or would that just be greed?



the definition of gluttony:
1. excess in eating or drinking
2. greedy or excessive indulgence.

so yeah basically if you're shopping and buying a load of crap that you don't need yet you buy it anyway just to have it, i think that would definitely qualify as greedy or excessive indulgence. 
i think all the sins are alluring though...that's why they are sins. :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, a reason to visit eljay land.....


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel like the king of the world today! Thanks, Mishty!


Gluttony is a hard word for me to pin down personally, in reality. Does it cover the fact that there are no leftovers when I open a container of Ben and Jerry's? How about the ten inch pie I bought at the bakery last week, that didn't make it to sundown? No, I didn't share it with anyone. Is it the eight ounce Symphony bar with almonds that met an untimely demise over an Anne Rice novel at the library? I'm sure the All You Can Eat pancake special at IHOP wasn't instigated by someone who is immune from the word and all its connotations.

The title of the thread itself reminded me of Hellraiser, the horror movie about people who become ensnared by their own desire. When they realize what is to become of them, they try to escape, but in truth they wouldn't be in the situation in the first place if deep down inside they didn't really want it more than anything else. The difference here is that those of us that give in to our own inner hedonism don't get drawn and quartered by it; after we sleep it off, our bodies become softer and more sensuous, and there is no harm, no foul. Indeed, it takes years of this behavior before we begin to see consequences (availability of nice clothing, mobility issues, health problems, difficulty with physical accommodations in public.) I. E., we can stop whenever we want. 

Without judgement for the choices of anyone else, I don't want this to stop; certainly not while I'm under the spell of what gluttony has to offer. I'm not embarrassed by it but I can understand if others are, so I think a really good binge is something that can start in public but needs to finish at home behind closed doors so as to facilitate an immediate nap ( or whatever else may follow :wubu: )


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 16, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Gluttony is the best of the seven sins.
> 
> Well, that and lust.



If anything, gluttony is the _least_ of them; nothing wrong with food. :eat2:

Anywho, glad to see there's such a welcome community here.


----------



## imfree (Apr 16, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> If anything, gluttony is the _least_ of them; nothing wrong with food. :eat2:
> 
> Anywho, glad to see there's such a welcome community here.




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Matthew.:bow:

I'm welcoming you from here because you haven't
been in the "Show Your Face, Introductory Thread".


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 16, 2009)

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Matthew.:bow:
> 
> I'm welcoming you from here because you haven't
> been in the "Show Your Face, Introductory Thread".



I have been, actually, but it was a couple of weeks back and I haven't been able to come here that often. :blush:

Still, thanks! :happy:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Wow, a reason to visit eljay land.....



Hope to see you there!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome back, Miss Aurora!


Yes, I'm mighty fond of gluttony and the other six deadly sins, too. :happy:


HUgs

Dennis


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread should be considered when the "Hottest of 2009" Dimmies are awarded.


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

I love eating, personally. I guess that's why I have a hard time understanding eating disorders like anorexia and bulimia (not that I don't feel compassion for those who suffer from such disorders, just that I can't understand the actions taken of not eating and/or purging), because I, personally, love to eat, and I actually have a mild phobia of vomiting (I had food poisoning once, and I was vomiting on the hour, EVERY hour, for the entire night--I would wake up to nausea and could have set my clock by it).

I love Chinese noodle dishes and Italian pasta. I love salads, both healthy and unhealthy. I love raw celery and blue-cheese dressing for dip. I love ice-cream with lots of cookie dough and caramel and chocolate and what-have-you in it. I love pizza. I love fish and other seafood. I love candy that's marketed to grade-schoolers. I especially love cheesecake.

I just love food. 

Now I need to post on the Foodee Board and ask for some good recipes.  :eat2:


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aurora 
i love hearing you enjoy being a glutton, 
i find it very sexy


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to see you active again Aurora.



shellbelle said:


> fair enough, but can we just agree that sloth is the cutest sin????



Heartily agreed.


----------

